# Losing weight



## lnirenberg (Oct 14, 2009)

I am putting together an 06 gto for dual purpose street and club racing. I will be tightening up the handling, likely starting with the Peddar's catalog, although I have no idea if this sheds lbs. I would like to shed 300 lbs without stripping out the interior. Soliciting all suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt you will hit 300lbs without dropping alot of $$$$.

Headers, remove spare tire, mod the gas tank brace, CF hood, CF fenders(a company in the NE makes them, think they are on eBay), light weight spid plate.

All that will run you $3000+ and we are talking maybe 100lbs'ish.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

2 words~ Light beer.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Drop the AC! :lol:

but yeah, loosing weight and keeping the interior isnt easy.

id say get some aftermarket front seats. the OEM seats weigh ALOT cause of the motors and the fact that theyre leather.

also down with the "dropping the spare" idea, and try keepin your gas tank at 1/2, but dont let it get too low cause youll get the junk in your engine.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Gto Diet?*

Shipping brace at rear,under the plastic shroud under the car attached to trunk floor. 10-12 pounds! shape of a V. Remove gas tank brace and trunk interior, You can remove stock tank and place fuel cell in spare tire location! Atl,They even make a unit to fit most tire wells! this does get a little spendy, okay remove all plastic from engine area, remove stock cold air intake.place a aftermarket unit or make your own and save(intakehoses.com) great site for help. Skid Plate to Square Alum tube protector,found on e-bay(160 bucks) remove fog lamps cold air to brakes! Replace stock wheels! Remove stock mufflers,go to aftermarket, and will save weight!Hood and front fenders to Glass or carbon, found on ebay and more! remove carpet pad only, You can remove the heavy sound system? subwoofer? etc? theres more!! it all depends on budget and time on road or track and the comfort or noise you like to deal with! headers etc etc! Good Luck


----------

